# Reload RTA Spare Glass and Spare bubble Glass



## Christos (2/5/19)

Any vendors have stock of both?


----------



## Christos (3/5/19)

Nobody?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir (3/5/19)

If you don't come right, I have a spare standard glass lying somewhere in the vape drawer if you need.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

